# 3DPrintBoardPro > General 3D Printing Marketplace >  Best Upcoming 12-hour Limited Deal 12/28/2022 Testing Your Favorite Filaments

## TECSONAR

Representative of the seller TECSONAR
3D printing everything that matters w/ better TECSONAR dual color PLA, tricolor PLA, rainbow PLA, PLA+, matte PLA, PLA bundle, you deserve a better 3D printing experience!

---

OUR STOCKS ARE GETTING LOW VERY FAST, DON’T MISS, BUYING QUALITY NOT JUST SAVING MONEY!

Dual Color PLA

Save 20% each with clip coupon, save additional 10% each with promo code (PROMO CODE: 29041009), volume discount: 20%+10%=30%
Reg.Price: 32.99
Lowest Price: 23.09
Start Time: Nov 30, 2022 10:00 AM PST
Expiration Time: Dec 30, 2022 11:59 PM PST
https://amzn.to/3VgOjon

Tricolor PLA

Save 20% each with clip coupon, save additional 10% each with promo code (PROMO CODE: 29021009), volume discount: 20%+10%=30%
Reg.Price: 36.99
Lowest Price: 25.89
Start Time: Nov 30, 2022 10:00 AM PST
Expiration Time: Dec 30, 2022 11:59 PM PST
https://amzn.to/3jnrHVJ

Rainbow PLA

Save 20% each with clip coupon
Reg.Price: 32.99
Lowest Price: 26.39
Start Time: Nov 30, 2022 10:00 AM PST
Expiration Time: Dec 30, 2022 11:59 PM PST
https://amzn.to/3v8dEWU

PLA+

Save 20% each with clip coupon
Reg.Price: 61.99
Lowest Price: 49.59
Start Time: Nov 30, 2022 10:00 AM PST
Expiration Time: Dec 30, 2022 11:59 PM PST
https://amzn.to/3hK8opk


NOTE: If your promo codes/coupons don't work, please request new promo codes/coupons with the seller TECSONAR, thank you for shopping with TECSONAR!


---
TECSONAR – The most professional manufacturer of multicolor PLAs (including dual color PLAs, triple color PLAs, etc.) with complete varieties (Search with TECSONAR buy on AMAZON)
Join Our 3D Printing Community for 24/7 3D Printing Supports
TECSONAR 3D User Forum - Facebook Group
https://www.facebook.com/groups/1424100551412658

----------

